
Was This Whistle-Blower Muzzled? - lasrick
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/22/opinion/sunday/was-this-whistle-blower-muzzled.html?hp&_r=0
======
cperciva
_the F.C.I.C.’s Mr. Bondi suggested “some substantial changes” to his
testimony ... Mr. Bowen says the F.C.I.C. wanted him to delete his concern
that Citi may have materially misrepresented its certifications of internal
controls, which require corporate officers to certify the accuracy of their
financial statements under Sarbanes-Oxley._

Isn't tampering with witnesses at congressional hearings very very illegal?
Like, contempt of congress?

~~~
twoodfin
No. Prepared testimony is just that: Prepared. There's no law against your
employer (or anyone else, for that matter) suggesting topics you should or
should not cover.

Do you think every cabinet undersecretary who goes up to the Hill writes his
or her own testimony without input from anyone else?

------
r0h1n
Another gem:

> Instead, the document (the whistleblower's testimony), along with the
> commission’s other records, was sealed and sent off to the National
> Archives, where it may be reviewed beginning in 2016. _“Why five years?” Mr.
> Bowen wondered. “I don’t know. I’m sure it’s just a coincidence that five
> years is the statute of limitation for fraud.”_

~~~
mleonhard
[http://www.fas.org/sgp/crs/misc/RL31253.pdf](http://www.fas.org/sgp/crs/misc/RL31253.pdf)
says there is a 10 year statute of limitations in 18 U.S.C. 1005 (fraud
concerning bank entries, reports and transactions).

------
driverdan
Why was this published as opinion? I see solid journalism here, not opinion.

------
misiti3780
This article makes me sick to my stomach

------
ColinWright
Single page:

[http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/22/opinion/sunday/was-this-
wh...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/22/opinion/sunday/was-this-whistle-
blower-muzzled.html?hp&_r=1&&pagewanted=all)

------
mjcohen
So this is why those bast*rds aren't in jail!

And how about that second amendment, eh?

------
enraged_camel
At the one hand of the spectrum, we have people who get thrown in jail for
years for possessing mere ounces of marijuana.

At the other end, we have people who stole tens of billions from Americans,
committed outright fraud by packaging risky investments inside healthy ones,
obstructed justice by lying to Congress, and countless other crimes, who
get... nothing.

Perspective is everything.

~~~
lymie
The thing about throwing rich people in jail is that while they're in prison,
and after they get out, they're still rich. They just have lost all pretense
to "reputation" and are now infinitely more willing to use their money to
enact revenge and illegal means to that end.

------
znowi
Where is Robin Hood when you need one.

------
mjcohen
So this is why those bastards aren't in jail!

And how about that second amendment, eh?

------
devx
Is it the "most transparent administration in history" yet?

------
001sky
_We’re taking it seriously. Don’t call us. We’ll call you_

------
jgalt212
too bad Bowen doesn't have the balls to violate his severance agreement and
self-publish his original testimony and supporting documentation.

